# Red Labs ??



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I've seen them. I don't think it's an actual color. They are only yellow, chocolate, and black I think.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Fad colors are a problem in almost every breed recently. I guess we should be happy that the "cream" dogs are actually a color present in the Golden retriever genetics and not something bred in from another breed like silver labs, Merle bulldogs and poodles, etc. The red color is a variation of yellow, similar to the variety of shades of Golden retrievers. It's just become popular in the last year or so. I've seen some REALLY dark labs, even darker than Bryn or Teal.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Same as the 'rare merle' fads in many many breeds that aren't historically merle. I think with the red labs, it is breeders taking the darkest dogs and breeding them together until they are getting 'red labs', without much concern about structure, temperament, etc..

Not sure how they get silver or charcoal labs...I think I read somewhere it is a dilution chocolate gene? So essentially just a very very light chocolate lab. Only thing I have noticed with fad labs is that they loose the structure you would see in a carefully bred conformation lab...they have small heads, odd eyes and ears and are quit large in size.

I have a Facebook friend who has a male silver lab...he has bad hips at age 2.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Emmdenn said:


> Same as the 'rare merle' fads in many many breeds that aren't historically merle. I think with the red labs, it is breeders taking the darkest dogs and breeding them together until they are getting 'red labs', without much concern about structure, temperament, etc..
> 
> Not sure how they get silver or charcoal labs...I think I read somewhere it is a dilution chocolate gene? So essentially just a very very light chocolate lab. Only thing I have noticed with fad labs is that they loose the structure you would see in a carefully bred conformation lab...they have small heads, odd eyes and ears and are quit large in size.
> 
> I have a Facebook friend who has a male silver lab...he has bad hips at age 2.


It's commonly believed that the dilute gene was introduced by crossbreeding a Labrador to a Weimaraner. Dilutes are a disqualification in the ring. It's funny that your description fits a Weimaraner so well. The dilute gene can affect any shade of lab; yellow, chocolate or black. Unfortunately, the AKC will not honor the wishes of the LRC and registers them. There are registries in other countries that will not accept dilute because they consider them a mix.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Emmdenn said:


> Only thing I have noticed with fad labs is that they loose the structure you would see in a carefully bred conformation lab...they have small heads, odd eyes and ears and are quit large in size.


This is exactly what I noticed when looking at the pictures. The structure is just off.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This info is from the Labrador Retriever Club-

https://thelabradorclub.com/about-the-breed/breed-standard/#1475691348706-a249cb59-98a4

*Color-*



> The Labrador Retriever coat colors are black, yellow and chocolate. Any other color or a combination of colors is a disqualification. A small white spot on the chest is permissible, but not desirable. White hairs from aging or scarring are not to be misinterpreted as brindling.
> 
> Black – Blacks are all black. A black with brindle markings or a black with tan markings is a disqualification.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Just another greeder looking to make a buck. Nothing new sadly.

Yellow chocolate and black for Labs. Goldens are light medium and dark shades of gold. 

Some Goldens are described as creme. Never understood why people came to call it that. My Golden happens to have strawberry blonde hair, I hope that doesn't catch on.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a friend who is a reputable lab breeder and as I understand it, the "fox red" color is a normal and acceptable shade of yellow that sometimes crops up in a litter. If you were getting a lab from a respectable/responsible breeder doing all the "right" things, and the litter just happened to produce a "fox red" puppy, then I don't think there is any reason not to consider buying that pup. On the other hand, if you are looking at a breeder who is breeding specifically for that color, then you'll be running into all the same problems as you find with any breeder who places color above things like health, temperament, or breed standard.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I think in the past there's been a discussion of the red labs here. You can pprobably find it using the search function. I've run into people in our local park that have 2 of them. From a distance I thought they were field type Goldens with very short coats but the owners were proud to tell me they were red labs. I don't remember anything special about them.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Fox Red is nothing but a dark shade of Yellow. It's nothing new or special.

The Silver crap on the other hand are mixed breeds and not true Labradors at all. I wish the national Lab Club would suck it up and deal with this particular issue once and for all.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Swampcollie said:


> Fox Red is nothing but a dark shade of Yellow. It's nothing new or special.
> 
> The Silver crap on the other hand are mixed breeds and not true Labradors at all. I wish the national Lab Club would suck it up and deal with this particular issue once and for all.


Thank you. I actually asked a few people in our area that have good labs and they said the same, however, we apparently have this local guy that is breeding specifically for it. I'm told he also breeds silvers and doodles. The conformation is bad, but I guess it's all in what you want. I had never even heard of it, but I guess I should have.


----------

